# Fluval M Series Heater



## andji (May 16, 2017)

Anyone have any issues with the Fluval M series heater being placed horizontally?

From searching the web, I get 50/50 on it working and not working (breaking/blowing up). Checked with Fluval and they say to not use it horizontally as there is a sensor on top of it. not sure how it matters but they did say it can be used diagonally.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Being able to place a heater vertically and diagonally - as well as HORIZONTALLY - would be a selling point. The fact that the manufacturer stipulates NOT to place it horizontally is a recommendation to heed - presumably for safety's sake.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Warranty and liability issues too!


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I turned mine sideways for a few weeks, didn't seem to want to heat up properly. Not sure why.


----------



## Jcmalouie (Apr 2, 2015)

troutsniffer said:


> I turned mine sideways for a few weeks, didn't seem to want to heat up properly. Not sure why.


Yeah same here. Sideways don't work well for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andji (May 16, 2017)

thanks for the input everyone, good to know.


----------

